# Kijiji Safety?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just read this article in the local newspaper. It seems like a good idea. Are other cities doing this?

Good idea? Dumb idea?

By the way, if this thread is in the wrong section, please feel free to move it.









Police offer safe zone for public to buy and sell


A couple of parking spaces in front of the Brantford Police station have become a new Buy and Sell Safe Exchange Zone.




www.brantfordexpositor.ca


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

It’s not exactly a new idea. Personally, I’ve never felt the need. A somewhat busy, public place during daylight has been enough for me so far.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

JBFairthorne said:


> A somewhat busy, public place during daylight has been enough for me so far.


Same here. Mc D's or a Timmies.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Ask the buyer if he owns an industrial incinerator before meeting up.


----------



## Pierrafeux (Jul 12, 2012)

Normally I am asking the buyer is he scare of big dog because I'm bringing my 2 Rothweiler and it's work great........lolllll


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I do very few deals on Kijiji, but the cop station is not far from my home and I think it's a safer place than any Tims or McDs.

Seems like a decent option if you're nervous.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Milkman said:


> I just read this article in the local newspaper. It seems like a good idea. Are other cities doing this?
> 
> Good idea? Dumb idea?
> 
> ...


Yes, we have that here in Ottawa. Good idea for high value items like jewelry.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

A public place usually is 'safe' for me. But I honestly have not thought of doing it infront of a police station. I'm meeting someone this Sunday in Renfrew. He's coming from Peterborough and I"m coming from Ottawa. We're meeting in a public place. This is to do a trade. I consider it safe. But who knows.


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

The only hitch is if you need to plug something in to test it.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

theroan said:


> The only hitch is if you need to plug something in to test it.



True, but a battery powered practice amp in the car would work if you're buying or selling a guitar.

Either way, no different than a Tims or McDs as far as power goes.

It's not the most convenient location for everybody. Obviously there are far more Tims or MsDs scattered around to meet at, but if you're a little more worried, the police station seems like a reasonable option.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

Kitchener has had this for a while. I've never used it but I have done the public parking lot thing. More often than not we do our deals from home. All dealings are done outside and only when more than one of us are home. I've got a guy coming to check out a guitar this weekend, I'll be setting up an amp in my backyard.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

I used an OPP station once as we were meeting on highway 12. Don't know if it was any safer as it seemed pretty desolate at the time.


----------



## CathodeRay (Jan 12, 2018)

I've had @fretzel over without police supervision.
I still have all four limbs, decent guy.
😁


----------



## Paul M (Mar 27, 2015)

My son used to used the Ajax Downs racetrack. Lots of security, lots of cameras, and some outlets available to proove stuff works. Anyone who refused to meet there didn't meet at all.

I like this, but like many things, Brantford is yet again late to the party.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Peel Regional Police have been offering this for a long time now.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

some of it is psychological, but I still think its a good idea depending on what youre buying/selling. something for a couple hundred bucks, I wouldn't worry about it.
might have more appeal to women as well. I notice sometimes they seem nervous to come to my house or they use male names in their profiles/email exchanges.

But i was surprised a month ago, a woman who was buying something from me, asked to come inside and use my bathroom, during the pandemic even, even though I was standing dripping wet in my bathing suit as I had just come in from the pool lol


----------



## Stephenlouis (Jun 24, 2019)

Sure, its a good idea, but I have no problem going to someone's home to pick up a guitar. Most people look at me and ask me to wait at the door lol


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

That would make it easy for the cops to collect your carcass.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Diablo said:


> But i was surprised a month ago, a woman who was buying something from me, asked to come inside and use my bathroom, during the pandemic even, even though I was standing dripping wet in my bathing suit as I had just come in from the pool lol


Did she change into her own bathing suit in the bathroom.................??


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Verne said:


> Did she change into her own bathing suit in the bathroom.................??


haha...No but porno music started playing in the background 

truth is, all I was thinking is if she was gonna spread her covid all over our bathroom lol...

my wife and kid were actually in the next room so no Brazzers scene


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

theroan said:


> The only hitch is if you need to plug something in to test it.


An interface to plug your guitar into your phone is what I use. Testing an amp I have used an inverter plugged into my car.


----------

